# Mon. Night



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Found A Few


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Some good ones too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Man yall giggers be killin it. Nice mats


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You're makin me hungry....looks good man. How are the new light brackets holding up?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I need to find a few like that.  They're real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jared, not sure what you mean on the brackets? Water was stained from all the wind and rain Mon. night. Had to run and gun to hit clear areas or clear enough to gig. Saw alot of small fish and scooted them off the beach. Sure will be glad when the tides get right


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Quality fish Terry. I see your using the gig I made for you a couple years ago.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, still my favorite. Get some time you need to go with me. The weighted gig head works alot better on deep fish. Love my cosson's, but in deeper water, your's can't be beat. Heading West tomorrow night.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Terry, the only time I have is on the weekends and I know you dont gig on the weekends.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll make an exception just for you, but it will have to be a Fri. night. I'm scouting pretty hard and looking at alot of water.Hope you are doing well.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Doing great terry. I need to get over your way for a visit.


----------

